# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Best online frog and toad dealer

## Chel

I was wondering everyone's opinion on what online dealers you guys use to order frogs and toads and which ones have the best service.

----------


## Kurt

Black Jungle is good for dart frogs.

----------


## Tom

I just used undergroundreptiles to get a Megophrys Nasuta. i wouldn't recommend them poor sevice and bad cooperation.

----------


## into

I've been looking at generalexotics.com lately, they have a couple frogs I'm interested in.  http://www.generalexotics.com/frogs-...ort=20a&page=2

Has anyone ever dealt with them or heard of them?

----------


## Kurt

Never heard of him, but he does has _Hyperolius_ marmoratus, painted reed frogs. Tempting.

----------


## Kurt

Oh ****! They're sold out. Oh well.

----------


## Tom

Sorry. Are those guys hard to come by?

----------


## Kurt

First time I ever saw them listed for sale.

----------


## into

> First time I ever saw them listed for sale.


maybe they'll get them in again.

----------


## Tom

Ooh ok so that and bumble bee toads are what you have been looking for. If i find any i will notify you.

----------


## into

> I've been looking at generalexotics.com lately, they have a couple frogs I'm interested in. http://www.generalexotics.com/frogs-...ort=20a&page=2
> 
> Has anyone ever dealt with them or heard of them?


I'm interested in their:

Agalychnis moreletii (black eyed tree frog)
Leptopelis vermiculatus (ornate peacock tree frog)
Leptopelis vermiculatus (tiger legged frog)
c.b  Polypedates (vietnam blue tree frog)
Litoria infrafrenata (white lipped tree frog)

a lot of these are on my wishlist!

----------


## Tom

Haha how long is that wishlist?

----------


## Kurt

Well, I will be at the Manchester show on the 3rd, and if I am to come across them, thats where it will most likely be. I am hoping to find some _Anaxyrus debilis insidior_, _Anaxyrus punctatus_, or _Phrynomantis microps._ They should all be around $10 - 15 each. Bumblebee toads, _Melanophryniscus stelzneri_ around $25, thats if they are even still being imported from South America. Would also like to find some blue-webbed flying frogs, Rhacophorus reinwardtii. General Exotics had them listed on their site, but I am not paying $40 for one.
I really don't have a lot of money or room so I will be selective and not go nuts.

----------


## into

> Haha how long is that wishlist?


Not as long as Kurts!

Tom, didn't you ask a while back what everyone's favorite frogs were?  I listed them there.

----------


## Kurt

Personally, I don't have a wish list, I have a collection plan and its huge!

*Caeciliidae*
_Boulengerula uluguruensis_
_Herpele multiplicata_
_Siphonops annulatus_

*Ichthyophiidae*
_Ichthyophis kohtaoensis_

*Ambystomatidae*
_Ambystoma maculatum_
_Ambystoma mavortium mavortium_

*Plethodontidae*
_Pseudoeurycea bellii_
_Pseudotriton ruber_
_Ensatina eschscholtzii klauberi_
_Eurycea lucifuga_
_Plethodon yonahlossee_

*Salamandridae*
_Neurergus kaiseri_
_Neurergus strauchii_
_Notophthalmus viridescens viridescens_
_Salamandra salamandra gigliolii_
_Salamandra salamandra fastuosa_
_Salamandra salamandra terrestris_
_Taricha rivularis_
_Taricha torosa_
_Triturus marmoratus_
_Tylototriton shanjing_

*Bombinatoridae*
_Bombina orientalis_

*Pipidae*
_Pipa pipa_
_Xenopus laevis_

*Bufonidae*
_Anaxyrus debilis insidior_
_Anaxyrus punctatus_
_Anaxyrus woodhousii_ (albino)
_Melanophryniscus stelzneri_ 
_Ollotis alvaria_
_Rhaebo guttatus_

*Centrolenidae*
_Centrolene ilex_
_Hyalinobatrachium valerioi_

*Dendrobatidae*
_Adelphobates galactonotus_ (red)
_Ameerega trivittata_ (Huallaga Canyon)
_Dendrobates tinctorius_ (azureus)
_Dendrobates tinctorius_ (citronella)
_Dendrobates tinctorius_ (Oyapock)
_Oophaga pumilio_ (blue jeans)
_Oophaga pumilio_ (Cayo Nancy)
_Phyllobates vittatus_
_Ranitomeya benedicta_

*Hylidae* 
_Dendropsophus ebraccatus_
_Dendropsophus leucophyllatus_
_Hyla cinerea_ (stripeless)
_Hyla gratiosa_
_Hyla versicolor_
_Hypsiboas punctatus_
_Agalychnis annae_
_Agalychnis callidryas_
_Cruziohyla craspedopus_
_Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis_
_Phyllomedusa sauvagii_
_Phyllomedusa tomopterna_
_Trachycephalus resinifictrix_
_Litoria caerulea_
_Litoria chloris_
_Litoria gracilenta_
_Litoria infrafrenata_

*Hyperoliidae*
_Hyperolius argus_
_Hyperolius marmoratus_
_Hyperolius mitchelli_
_Kassina maculata_
_Leptopelis parkeri_
_Leptopelis uluguruensis_

*Mantellidae*
_Mantella aurantiaca_
_Mantella baroni_
_Mantella cowanii_
_Mantella expectata_
_Mantella laevigata_

*Microhylidae*
_Dyscophus guineti_
_Phrynomantis bifasciatus_
_Phrynomantis microps_

*Ranidae*
_Hylarana erythraea_ 
_Lithobates palustris_

*Rhacophoridae*
_Polypedates dennysi_
_Rhacophorus pardalis_
_Rhacophorus reinwardtii_
_Theloderma corticale_

*Scaphiopodidae*
_Scaphiopus couchii_

----------


## into

> Personally, I don't have a wish list, I have a collection plan and its huge!................


Holy ****, are you going to charge admission to enter your house?


This is my small list:

_Leptopelis vermiculatus_ (big eyed tree frog)

*Litoria caerulea (White's tree frog)*

_Agalychnis callidryas_ (red eyed tree frog)

_Agalychnis moreleti_ (black eyed tree frog)

_Litoria infrafrenata_ (white lipped tree frog)

_Phyllomedusa sauvagei_ (waxy monkey tree frog)

_Phyllomedusa tomopterna_ ( tiger legged monkey tree frog)

_Dendrobates azureus_ (blue poison dart frog) and any other blue frogs! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kurt

> Holy ****, are you going to charge admission to enter your house?


I should, shouldn't I?




> This is my small list:
> 
> _Leptopelis vermiculatus_ (big eyed tree frog) Gave mine away
> 
> *Litoria caerulea (White's tree frog)* Have two already
> 
> _Agalychnis callidryas_ (red eyed tree frog) Have these, breed these
> 
> _Agalychnis moreleti_ (black eyed tree frog)
> ...

----------


## Tom

Yeah, money and space are problems for me (also i think the electric bill has taken a toll from me too) but thats because im a 15 year old kid living in my dads basement (my choice it's better then upstairs with crying babies). Mainly money though thats why i want to breed. To expand my collection.

----------


## Aimee

Does anyone know of any good online dealers for tree frogs?

Has anyone ever used reptilecity.com?

----------


## Kurt

What kind of treefrogs?

----------


## Aimee

I was thinking gray tree frogs...

----------


## Kurt

They are a native species to area, so I do not know of any dealers for this species off hand.

----------


## daziladi

> Personally, I don't have a wish list, I have a collection plan and its huge!
> 
> *Caeciliidae*
> _Boulengerula uluguruensis_
> _Herpele multiplicata_
> _Siphonops annulatus_
> 
> *Ichthyophiidae*
> _Ichthyophis kohtaoensis_
> ...


Lol, great outlook Kurt! I was looking for a blue Australian dumpy (mate for Chester) but so not paying $50 just for shipping. I put an order in locally, hopefully won't take forever.

----------

